# rien de nouveau / rien de neuf



## Mnemosyne

Est-ce que l'une de ces locutions est plus commune que l'autre?

Aussi, j'ai une autre question au même sujet.

Est-ce que personne répond jamais au question _Quoi de neuf?_ avec *rien de nouveau*, ou est-ce que ça serait bizarre?

Merci encore!

M.


----------



## Iceana

"Rien de neuf" est exactement pareil que "rien de nouveau" mais je pense qu'on utilise plus "rien de nouveau".

a) - Quoi de neuf?
- Rien de nouveau.

b) - Quoi de neuf?
- Rien de neuf.

Les deux sont bien en fait... Je dirais quand même la première (a) pour éviter la répétition de "neuf"?


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ahhhh, wow, ok, merci Iceana!  Je ne l'aurais jamais deviné!


----------



## pointvirgule

Une alternative : _rien à signaler._


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ah.  Merci, Pointvirgule.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Mnemosyne,

_Rien de nouveau_ ne me vient pas spontanément, dans ce contexte. Perso, la répétition ne me gêne pas. 

Si on me demande : _Quoi de neuf_? - et que je n'ai rien d'intéressant à ranconter - je réponds : _rien de neuf, juste du vieux, _
ce qui est un peu l'équivalent de _"same old, same old"._


----------



## Mnemosyne

Hmmmmm.  Ok, alors, je vois que c'est controversé.


----------



## Nicomon

Pas vraiment.  J'ai simplement tendance à répondre par la même expression.

Si on me demandait « _Quoi de nouveau_ ? », je répondrais... _rien de nouveau; juste de l'histoire ancienne_. 

À tort ou à raison, j'associe _neuf_ / _vieux _et _nouveau_ /_ancien_.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Nicomon said:


> À tort ou à raison, j'associe _neuf_ / _vieux _et _nouveau_ /_ancien_.



Quoi?!!  Plus de complications!  Il faut que je commence un nouveau fil....


----------



## virtualemotion

Est-ce que je me trompe ou "quoi de neuf?" sonne plus familier que "quoi de nouveau?"?


----------



## Iceana

virtualemotion said:


> Est-ce que je me trompe ou "quoi de neuf?" sonne plus familier que "quoi de nouveau?"?



Tu as raison.

Mais est-ce que "Quoi de nouveau" s'utilise vraiment? 
Si vous voulez utiliser absolument  "nouveau", pourquoi ne pas dire : "Du nouveau?". "Quoi de nouveau" me semble étrange... 
Excusez-moi si je me trompe.


----------



## Punky Zoé

virtualemotion said:


> Est-ce que je me trompe ou "quoi de neuf?" sonne plus familier que "quoi de nouveau?"?


Bonjour

Oui, je suis d'accord, l'expression habituelle est "quoi de neuf ?".

Il me semble qu'il y a une (petite) différence entre nouveau et neuf : nouveau signifie "qui vient d'apparaitre" (plus ou moins, qui n'existait pas avant) alors que neuf peut simplement signifier une chose qui a été renouvelée ou qui n'a pas encore été utilisée.


----------



## Nicomon

Iceana said:


> Si vous voulez utiliser absolument "nouveau", pourquoi ne pas dire : "Du nouveau?". "Quoi de nouveau" me semble étrange...


 Bonjour,

À moi aussi, et je ne l'ai jamais entendu non plus. J'ai écrit « *si* on me demandait ».

Dans mon vocabulaire, et cela n'engagage que moi :
- Quoi de neuf ? : rien de neuf, juste du vieux / pas grand chose
- Du nouveau? : non, juste de l'ancien 

Pour ceux et celles que cella intéresse, j'ajoute le lien vers cetta page de la BDL : nouveau et neuf


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ah ok.  Je pensais que tu voulais dire que *quoi de nouveau etait courant.  Je comprends maintenant, Nicomon, merci.

Et merci du lien!*


----------



## Meiboombouwer

> _rien de neuf, juste du vieux, _
> ce qui est un peu l'équivalent de _"same old, same old".
> _



_Rien de neuf, juste du vieux_ est probablement un Quebequisme. 
C'est pas une critique: soyons fiers de nos regionalismes! (Je ne suis pas francaise non plus )

Toutes les reponses sont bonnes, je suppose.
_Quoi de neuf?_
Rien
Rien de special
Rien de neuf (moi non plus la repetition ne me gene pas)
Rien de nouveau
etc...

PS Sorry j'ai pas d'accents a mon clavier


----------



## Punky Zoé

Meiboombouwer said:


> _Rien de neuf, juste du vieux_ est probablement un Québéquisme.


C'est vrai, ici c'est différent, on dit "rien de neuf, *tout* *est vieux* /* que du vieux* !"


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> C'est vrai, ici c'est différent, on dit "rien de neuf, *tout* *est vieux* /* que du vieux* !"


  Dirait-on... bonnet blanc, blanc bonnet?  


En passant, c'est *q*uébé*c*isme.


----------



## Meiboombouwer

> En passant, c'est *q*uébé*c*isme.


Merci de l'info. 
Je me demandais justement comment cela se disait (et s'orthographiait). 
Quitte à faire du néologisme, j'ai tapé au hasard... mais c'est logique en fait, puisqu'on dit Belgi*c*isme.

J'adore ce site, j'en apprends tous les jours (et j'ai même trouvé comment mettre les accents! )


----------

